# pulseaudio : main.c: Module load failed.



## bhargava (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

I installed a fresh install of FreeBSD. 


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD mybox.hsd1.ca.comcast.net. 8.2-RELEASE [B]FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE[/B] #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

This error keeps on popping:

```
Mar  3 18:42:15 mybox pulseaudio[25362]: main.c: Module load failed.
Mar  3 18:42:15 mybox pulseaudio[25362]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Mar  3 18:42:15 mybox pulseaudio[25361]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
```

Please let me know how do I fix this. I'm attaching the dmesg -a output file (divided into 5 files as it exceeded the maximum file size). 

Thank you.


----------

